# ICB2.0 - Die Geometrie für Alutechs Trailbike, Teil 1: Der Charakter des Bikes [Ergebnis online]



## nuts (2. Juli 2014)

Während wir in unserer letzten Umfrage heraus gefunden haben, dass bei der Sitzposition auf dem Bike eindeutig noch Raum für Verbesserung bleibt, wollen wir heute über Lenkwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe und Kettenstrebenlänge entscheiden. Diese drei Größen sind entscheidend für den Charakter eines Bikes und werden zumeist bei jeder Rahmengröße identisch ausgeführt.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB2.0 - Die Geometrie für Alutechs Trailbike, Teil 1: Der Charakter des Bikes [Ergebnis online]*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## Speziazlizt (2. Juli 2014)

Man hat die Wahl zwischen Hase und Falke oder dem gejagten und dem Jäger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (2. Juli 2014)

hase, falke.. ich persönlich konnte noch nicht feststellen, dass mich ein flacher lenkwinkel auf dem trail langsam werden lässt, schwache beine schon eher.

werde auf der falken seite abstimmen. sehe im steilen lenkwinkel keinen vorteil für ein trailbike.


----------



## nuts (2. Juli 2014)

Ein Hase schlägt Haken, ein Falke fliegt schnell im Sturzflug. Oder hab ich in Bio nicht richtig aufgepasst?

Zu viel Falke und es wird ein Downhillbike, zu viel Hase und es wird ein XC-Bike. Es geht immer um den richtigen Kompromiss, wenn man mich fragt.


----------



## Gefahradler (2. Juli 2014)

Ich wähle bewusst die agilste Variante und das tiefste Tretlager, da ich mir höchstwahrscheinlich eine Gabel mit ca. 150mm Federweg einbaue und somit der Lenkwinkel noch flacher wird und das Tretlager höher kommt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Juli 2014)

Ich hätte gerne 430er Kettenstreben. Hab dann zur Sicherheit mal für die langen gestimmt, die goldene Mitte wird ja nicht zur Wahl gestellt...


----------



## Plumpssack (2. Juli 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> hase, falke.. ich persönlich konnte noch nicht feststellen, dass mich ein flacher lenkwinkel auf dem trail langsam werden lässt, schwache beine schon eher.
> 
> werde auf der falken seite abstimmen. sehe im steilen lenkwinkel keinen vorteil für ein trailbike.



Ein 66° Lenkwinkel lässt ein Bike in der Ebene meiner Erfahrung nach einfach deutlich träger wirken, als eins mit 68°. 
67° halte ich für unser Projekt am passendsten. Damit fühlt man sich auch auf den meisten (gut befahrbaren) Hochgebirgstrails noch ausreichend sicher aber man hat auch nicht das Gefühl das Bike um die Kurve hieven zu müssen, wenn man z.B. viel im flacheren Harzvorland in den Wäldern etc. unterwegs ist.


----------



## Jierdan (2. Juli 2014)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Ich wähle bewusst die agilste Variante und das tiefste Tretlager, da ich mir höchstwahrscheinlich eine Gabel mit ca. 150mm Federweg einbaue und somit der Lenkwinkel noch flacher wird und das Tretlager höher kommt.



Wolltest du nicht lieber ein ICB1?


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Juli 2014)

67er LW, 425er KS, 331erBB = braaaaaaaaaaap


----------



## IceQ- (2. Juli 2014)

67er LW, 435er KS ist meine Stimme, aber am liebsten wäre ich mit 67.5° und 430er KS gegangen. Die Tretlager Höhe hätte ich gerne etwas höher gesehen, bspw. wie bei meinem AC. 

Macht aber nichts, machmal muss man Kompromisse eingehen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> 67er LW, 425er KS, 331erBB = braaaaaaaaaaap


Wozu brauchst'n du dann das 29er Vorderrad? du fährst dann doch eh hauptsächlich auf dem Hinterrad. Oder ist der Trekkingreifen dann als Gegengewicht gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst'n du dann das 29er Vorderrad? du fährst dann doch eh hauptsächlich auf dem Hinterrad. Oder ist der Trekkingreifen dann als Gegengewicht gedacht?


damit ich blitzschnell einlenken kann und dann auch genug Grip an der Front herrscht, sollte das VR mal den Boden berühren ;-)


----------



## bsg (2. Juli 2014)

430er Streben sollten definitiv zur Wahl stehen .


----------



## Brainman (2. Juli 2014)

Bin auch für 67 LW und 435 KS. Sind m.M. nach taugliche Werte für so ein Trail Bike


----------



## foreigner (2. Juli 2014)

Wie ich schon im anderen Thread geschrieben habe, fehlt mir mit 430mm die goldene Mitte. So geht die Wahl klar auf 425mm. Ich hatte schon mehrere Bikes mit 435mm Kettenstreben mit teils auch tiefen Tretlagern und Lenkwinkeln zwischen 70 und 66°. So richtig spritzig war keines davon, der Grund ist einfach: Kettenstreben waren einen Ticken zu lang.

Ansonsten 67° LW und natürlich -24mm. Tief ist geil!


----------



## duc-mo (2. Juli 2014)

Ich finds immer wieder erstaunlich, das manche Leute 5mm bei der Kettenstrebenlänge erkennen können... 

Meine Bikes haben/hatten 435 und 420mm Kettenstreben mit ähnlichem Radstand. Das ist ein Unterschied den ich spüren konnte. 5mm mehr oder weniger sind für mich nicht erkennbar zumal man in der Regel ja Bikes vergleicht die sich in mehr Parametern als nur bei der Länge der Kettenstrebe unterscheiden... 

Homogener fand ich die Variante mit längerer Kettenstreben und deshalb hab ich dafür votiert. 67° LW find ich für ein Trailbike schon ziemlich flach, mehr braucht es aus meiner Sicht nicht...


----------



## Chainzuck (2. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> "Die Grundidee hinter diesem Bike war und ist, ein Rad zu bauen, dass ohne Rücksicht auch die Stoppuhr, kompromisslos Spaß macht. Es soll die Agilität und Antrittsstärke eines 120mm Marathonfullies mit der Stabilität und Performance eines Enduros verbinden.


Wenn ihr das so schlicht und einfach wirklich umsetzt, wird das ICB2.0 mein neues Rad. Genau nach sowas suche ich schon ewig! Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum die Hersteller solange meinten, ein Bike mit spaßiger Geometrie muss auch viel Federweg haben, der ist einfach meist voll unnötig. Das ultimative Rad für alle Mittelgebirgsshredder, die auch mal nen Marathon fahren wollen. Lasst euch bloß nicht von den Spezis hier wieder zu extrem flachen Lenkwinkeln etc. verleiten. Ihr seid dermaßen auf dem richtigen Weg grade, weiter so!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PamA2013 (2. Juli 2014)

Ich bin sehr gespannt inwieweit sich da ein Trend mit den Körpergrößen abzeichnet... sehr interessant.


----------



## jonnydarocca (2. Juli 2014)

Is ja alles richtig, trotzdem rollt ein 36" Laufrad besser über Hindernisse! Braaap....


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. Juli 2014)

Uhhh... ich sehe den ein oder anderen Ruf nach einer 430er KS  Das machen wir dann, wenn die Abstimmung kein klares Ergebnis bringt, oder? 
Ich fänds gut... aber 435er KS sind auch in Ordnung, bei 425er Kettenstreben macht mein Rechner bestimmt nicht mit


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Juli 2014)

musste mal windows 4.2.5 installieren, dann kann auch dein Rechner ordentliche Bikes rechnen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. Juli 2014)

pssssst... sag das keinem, dass ich das eh nur mit Paint zeichne und der Rechner die Umwandlung ins 3D übernimmt


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Juli 2014)

ist doch bekannt, machen doch alle Kinematik Gurus so ;-)


----------



## foreigner (3. Juli 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich finds immer wieder erstaunlich, das manche Leute 5mm bei der Kettenstrebenlänge erkennen können...
> 
> Meine Bikes haben/hatten 435 und 420mm Kettenstreben mit ähnlichem Radstand. Das ist ein Unterschied den ich spüren konnte. 5mm mehr oder weniger sind für mich nicht erkennbar zumal man in der Regel ja Bikes vergleicht die sich in mehr Parametern als nur bei der Länge der Kettenstrebe unterscheiden...
> 
> Homogener fand ich die Variante mit längerer Kettenstreben und deshalb hab ich dafür votiert. 67° LW find ich für ein Trailbike schon ziemlich flach, mehr braucht es aus meiner Sicht nicht...



Naja, also 10mm Kettenstrebe merkt man. Und wenn sich beides nicht so 100% richtig anfühlt, dann ist wohl die Mitte dazwischen besser. Aber ich gebe dir Recht, dass man das bei der Kettenstrebe nicht so leicht merkt. 5 mm Unterschied in der Tretlagerhöhe machen da beispielsweise einiges mehr aus. Im direkten Vergleich spürt man das gleich.


----------



## Pilatus (3. Juli 2014)

man könnte ja noch den Mittelwert aller abgestimmten Kettenstreben nehmen


----------



## duc-mo (3. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Naja, also 10mm Kettenstrebe merkt man.
> 
> 5 mm Unterschied in der Tretlagerhöhe machen da beispielsweise einiges mehr aus. Im direkten Vergleich spürt man das gleich.



Ja genau und die Erde ist eine Scheibe...


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. Juli 2014)

Was ich nicht verstehe:
Da wurde immer gesagt, dass ein zu flaches Bike nix ist (edit: für das neue ICB!) und dass man bei 29" Laufrädern rund 1,5 bis 2 Grad vom lenkwinkel anziehen kann, um bzgl. des Fahrverhaltens auf das 26" Pendant zu kommen. Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage, wieso 67° Lenkwinkel bei 29" plötzlich so viel agiler und Hasen-mäßiger sein sollen als 65-66° bei 26"...?!? Ich bi zu wenig 29" gefahren, um das beurteilen zu können. Aber irgendwie kommt mir das seltsam vor. Kommt da nicht das gleiche in Grün mit weniger Federweg raus? jetzt rein theoretisch von dem was immer wieder gesagt wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (3. Juli 2014)

Wir haben doch gar kein 29er!!!! Und 67° bei einem 650b ist schon als gemäßigt zu bezeichnen (im aktuellen Umfeld). Und die Agilität eines Bikes wird ja nicht allein vom LW bestimmt, da gehöre die gesamte Geo, der Federweg und das Setup der Federelemente dazu. Und am Ende der Fahrer;-)


----------



## foreigner (3. Juli 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ja genau und die Erde ist eine Scheibe...



Ja, Grobmotoriker gibt´s auch noch. Und Leute die mal was ausprobieren sollten bevor sie ihre Meinungen fest fahren auch.
Warum stimmst du hier überhaupt ab?
425 oder 435mm Kettenstreben, 8mm unterschiedliche Tretlagerhöhe, 2° Lenkwinkel, merkst du ja anscheinend alles eh nicht.


----------



## SebT-Rex (3. Juli 2014)

Seid nett zueinander!


----------



## IceQ- (3. Juli 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ja genau und die Erde ist eine Scheibe...



und welches Fahrniveau weist du vor um dir diese Aussage leisten zu können? Was ist denn deine Meinung? Ich sehe ja nicht mal, was du vertrittst, nur das du über die "5mm Jünger" meckerst.

Wie sieht dein Vorschlag aus, bzw. welche Geometrie schlägst du vor? Wieso genau diese?


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Wir haben doch gar kein 29er!!!! Und 67° bei einem 650b ist schon als gemäßigt zu bezeichnen (im aktuellen Umfeld). Und die Agilität eines Bikes wird ja nicht allein vom LW bestimmt, da gehöre die gesamte Geo, der Federweg und das Setup der Federelemente dazu. Und am Ende der Fahrer;-)



Oh, shit, da hab ich jetzt was durcheinander gebracht mit der Laufradgröße.  Sorry!



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Und am Ende der Fahrer;-)


Meine Rede!


----------



## SebT-Rex (3. Juli 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Oh, shit, da hab ich jetzt was durcheinander gebracht mit der Laufradgröße.  Sorry!
> 
> 
> Meine Rede!


Da war wohl der Wunsch Mutter des Gedanken;-)


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Da war wohl der Wunsch Mutter des Gedanken;-)


eher weniger


----------



## Seebl (3. Juli 2014)

Das könnte ein wahrlich optimal passendes Tool werden. Perfekt um im Mittelgebirge die Langhubigen zu ärgern!


----------



## b-o (3. Juli 2014)

hättet ihr nicht eventuell eine Auswahl bzgl Geschlecht machen wollen, oder geht ihr davon aus, dass sich wenig (zu vernachlässigender Anteil) Frauen beteiligen...
wäre sicher für den Launch des Produktes interessant neben den Männer-rahmengrösse auch ein frauenspezifisvhes bike herauszubringen... der Markt dafür entsteht ja seit geraumer zeit...?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juli 2014)

Hier geht es doch erstmal nur um Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe, muss der für Ladys anders sein?
Und soweit ich das mitbekommen habe gibt es reichlich Mädels die keinen Bock auf die Ladymodelle, die meistens Pink, Türkis und/oder Blümchen enthalten, und anscheinend sind einige Annahmen was die Frauengeometrien angehen wohl auch nicht immer glücklich. Im Zweifel weil sie sich von uns Männern zusammengereimt werden. Und wer von uns versteht schon Frauen 

Aber, eigentlich könnten @supurb-bicycles oder @nuts mal im Ladys Only eine Umfrage erstellen ob Interesse an Ladymodellen besteht und wie und ob sie sich von den Standard-Bikes unterscheiden sollten.


----------



## Jierdan (3. Juli 2014)

b-o schrieb:


> hättet ihr nicht eventuell eine Auswahl bzgl Geschlecht machen wollen, oder geht ihr davon aus, dass sich wenig (zu vernachlässigender Anteil) Frauen beteiligen...
> wäre sicher für den Launch des Produktes interessant neben den Männer-rahmengrösse auch ein frauenspezifisvhes bike herauszubringen... der Markt dafür entsteht ja seit geraumer zeit...?!



Meine Freundin zweifelt ja den Sinn von Speziellen Ladybikes stark an und ich glaub ihr das mal, so wie sie fährt^^. Solang die Rahmengrößen bis 36 oder wenigstens 38cm runter gehen ist alles gut.


----------



## SebT-Rex (3. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hier geht es doch erstmal nur um Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe, muss der für Ladys anders sein?
> Und soweit ich das mitbekommen habe gibt es reichlich Mädels die keinen Bock auf die Ladymodelle, die meistens Pink, Türkis und/oder Blümchen enthalten, und anscheinend sind einige Annahmen was die Frauengeometrien angehen wohl auch nicht immer glücklich. Im Zweifel weil sie sich von uns Männern zusammengereimt werden. Und wer von uns versteht schon Frauen
> 
> Aber, eigentlich könnten @supurb-bicycles oder @nuts mal im Ladys Only eine Umfrage erstellen ob Interesse an Ladymodellen besteht und wie und ob sie sich von den Standard-Bikes unterscheiden sollten.


Sehr gute Idee, ich habe mal eine Anfrage im Ladies only gepostet! Ich finde zwar auch, dass eine "Ladygeo" Schwachsinn ist, aber es macht sehr viel Sinn, das andere Verhältnis bei Größe und Körperproportionen einfliessen zu lassen! Wenn die Beteiligung entsprechend ausfällt, können wir auch über eine reine Damenversion in der Ausstattung diskutieren (da macht es Sinn).
Gruß, Basti


----------



## b-o (3. Juli 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Meine Freundin zweifelt ja den Sinn von Speziellen Ladybikes stark an und ich glaub ihr das mal, so wie sie fährt^^. Solang die Rahmengrößen bis 36 oder wenigstens 38cm runter gehen ist alles gut.



ich wollte es nur nicht aussen vorlassen, dass hier keine benachteiligt wird… ;-)


----------



## [FW] FLO (3. Juli 2014)

66°, hohes Tretlager und kurze Kettenstreben, dann könnte das Teil vllt auch mit 26" funktionieren


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juli 2014)

Ja, wir holen nicht die Vorteile von 650B raus (Tretlager kann weiter unter die Radachse als bei 26") damit auch ein paar Leute 26" verbaen können. Sorry, halte ich für den falschen Ansatz wenn man ein Komplettbike designt das als Gesamtpaket gut funktionieren soll. Das klingt für mich wieder nach kompromiss.
Auch wenn ich mir jetzt wieder Haue von allen 650B-Gegnern hole.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tsopanid (3. Juli 2014)

Mal was ganz anderes:
Wie sieht es denn eigentlich Datenschutz-mäßig aus? Die meisten, die aktiv im Forum unterwegs sind werfen ja nur so mit Daten um sich, muss ja auch jeder selber wissen.
Aber wenn ich Personenbezogene Daten wie meine Körpergröße angeben muss, dann will ich schon wissen, ob diese Daten automatisch meinem Profil zugeordnet werden (ohne dass ich davon selbst etwas mitbekomme) oder nicht, und wer dann darauf zugreifen kann.
Daten sind der Rohstoff von heute...

Nicht falsch verstehen; macht ja für die Umfrage durchaus Sinn, weil unterschiedliche Körpergrößen unterschiedliche Anforderungen an die Geometrie bedingen können. Ich finde das Ganze Projekt sehr spannend und die Einbeziehung der Nutzer eine tolle Sache.
Aber marketingtechnisch sind die hier erhobenen Daten (vor allem in Zusammenhang mit einem umfangreichen Nutzerprofil) halt auch aus verschiedenen Gründen sehr interessant (≙wertvoll) ...

Ich fände mehr Transparenz in diesem Bereich wirklich sehr wünschenswert. Falls die Antwort schon wo anders gegeben wurde bitte einfach darauf verweisen.
Über eine Antwort des Teams würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## nuts (3. Juli 2014)

Zum Thema Mädels... unser Forum scheint mir (ohne, dass ich gefragt hätte) ein ganz schön männlicher Haufen zu sein - man(n) ist hier nämlich sogar größer als der Deutsche Durchschnitts Mann:


----------



## nuts (3. Juli 2014)

tsopanid schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes:
> Wie sieht es denn eigentlich Datenschutz-mäßig aus? Die meisten, die aktiv im Forum unterwegs sind werfen ja nur so mit Daten um sich, muss ja auch jeder selber wissen.
> Aber wenn ich Personenbezogene Daten wie meine Körpergröße angeben muss, dann will ich schon wissen, ob diese Daten automatisch meinem Profil zugeordnet werden (ohne dass ich davon selbst etwas mitbekomme) oder nicht, und wer dann darauf zugreifen kann.
> Daten sind der Rohstoff von heute...
> ...



Hi,

Es sieht folgendermaßen aus: Unter den Daten, die Du zur Umfrage freigibst, befindet sich weder Dein Username, noch deine User-ID, noch deine E-Mailadresse oder dergleichen. Es wird in der Umfrage temporär Deine IP-Adresse gespeichert, die dann temporär in Zusammenhang mit Deiner Körpergröße vorliegt. Da wir jedoch nicht zu Nutzern die IP-Adressen speichern oder abfragen (es sei denn, wir werden dazu verpflichtet, weil gegen einen User ermittelt wird oder ähnliches), kann auch dort kein Zusammenhang hergestellt werden. Nach Aussortieren der mehrfachen Stimmen löschen wir die IP-Adressen wieder.

Ist das hilfreich? 

Viele Grüße,

Stefanus


----------



## tsopanid (3. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ist das hilfreich?



Hört sich sinnvoll an, Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## fullspeedahead (3. Juli 2014)

Insgesamt gute Umfrage, ein ENTSCHEIDENDER FEHLER wurde aber gemacht: 
Es wurde zwar auf die "reale" Tretlagerhöhe (also im Fahren statt im Stehen) eingegangen, aber nicht auf den realen Lenkwinkel. Fälschlicherweise wird der oft nicht in Bezug zum Gesamtkonzept gesetzt. 

Viele denken an den Lenkwinkel ihres Enduros und denken, naja, dort hab ich 66°, aber ein bisschen steiler darf er schon sein, also nehmen wir 67°. FALSCH. 
Am Enduro mit zB 160 v+h und üblicherweise mehr sag hinten als vorne und bin auch im Federverhalten eher hinten weiter im Federweg drinnen als vorne (wo die Gabel ja ständig hoch im Federweg sein soll, während der Hinterbau schön satt liegen darf). 

Hier haben wir ein Rad mit 130mm hinten und 150mm vorne. Ich bin also wie ihr selbst schreibt viel weniger tief im sag (vor allem hinten) und habe daher einen steileren realen Lenkwinkel. Dass voll eingefedert also zB bei einer Kompression oder einer Landung im Flachen die Winkel steiler werden (durch den größeren FW vorne) ist ein Grund mehr hier keine zu steilen Winkel zu wählen. 

Noch ein Grund in meinen Augen ist die Tatsache, dass das weniger satt liegende Trailbike Laufruhe (neben einem tiefen Tretlager) durch 2 Varianten erreichen kann. Entweder flacherer Lenkwinkel oder besonders langer Reach. Letzteres ist zwar nach dem Motto "lange läuft" sicher schnell, aber genau die beschriebene Quirrligkeit nimmt man dem Radl durch zu viel Reach, ein aktives Handling wird den meisten Usern deutlich schwerer fallen. 

Conclusio:
- ich wäre für 66°, 425KS, -20mm Tretlagerhöhe. Auf so einem Trailbike wäre das noch lange nicht zu flach. 67° wird sich überraschend steil anfühlen. Einen besonders langen Reach halte ich nicht für erstrebenswert.


----------



## boescha (3. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Zum Thema Mädels... unser Forum scheint mir (ohne, dass ich gefragt hätte) ein ganz schön männlicher Haufen zu sein - man(n) ist hier nämlich sogar größer als der Deutsche Durchschnitts Mann:


Die Übertreibung bei Längenangaben im Internet muss man doch rausrechnen. Da sollte es doch mittlerweile eine Formel für geben...


----------



## Speziazlizt (3. Juli 2014)

fullspeedahead schrieb:


> Viele denken an den Lenkwinkel ihres Enduros und denken, naja, dort hab ich 66°, aber ein bisschen steiler darf er schon sein, also nehmen wir 67°. FALSCH.



Warum soll dieser Gedankengang denn falsch sein? Wir wollen ja auch gar kein Enduro Rad bauen. Zum Vergleich mit anderen Rädern dieser Kategorie bzw. ähnlicher Einsatzzwecke. 

Knolly Endorphin 67°
Banshee Spitfire 66,5°
Kona Process 134 68°
Nicolai TB 67,5°


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juli 2014)

Die 67° werden auch im SAG nicht zu steil. Ich fahre derzeit ein HT mit 67° und 430er Kettenstreben. Das ist auch im SAG, der beim HT ja noch stärker zu Buche schlägt, noch nicht zu steil.


----------



## foreigner (3. Juli 2014)

Der Gedanke von fullspeesahead ist eigentlich völlig richtig. Ich sehe das ähnlich.
Allerdings finde ich 67 - 66° Lenkwinkel passt dennoch für das Trailbike. Wenn wir ein Bike mit längerem Reach nehmen (und damit längeren Radstand schon ohne flachen Lenkwinkel) dann passt 67° gut, bei  kürzerem Reach dann gerne 66° für mehr Laufruhe.


----------



## Plumpssack (3. Juli 2014)

fullspeedahead schrieb:


> Hier haben wir ein Rad mit 130mm hinten und 150mm vorne. Ich bin also wie ihr selbst schreibt viel weniger tief im sag (vor allem hinten) und habe daher einen steileren realen Lenkwinkel.



Wer sagt, dass das Bike für längerhubige (150mm) Gabeln konzipiert wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (3. Juli 2014)

Na das Bike soll auch mit 150 mm  vorne noch funktionieren ....
Geo seitig - einfach die Daten von SC Blur TRc und Banshee Spitfire mal ansehen und vergleichen, in sich gehen und siehe da - so falsch sind die Geo-Vorgaben seitens Stefan gar nicht. Mit der Abstimmung kann man dann noch Feintuning vornehmen und das passt.
Ach ja, mein ICB 1 hat eine Volltreffer-Geo - besser geht nicht! Danke dafür ans Forum und an Stefan!


----------



## veraono (3. Juli 2014)

fullspeedahead schrieb:


> - ich wäre für 66°, 425KS, -20mm Tretlagerhöhe. Auf so einem Trailbike wäre das noch lange nicht zu flach. 67° wird sich überraschend steil anfühlen. Einen besonders langen Reach halte ich nicht für erstrebenswert.


Deine Überlegungen haben etwas wahres, wenn ich aber so an meine Erfahrungen mit Bikes denke, die ich schon mit c.a. 130mm Federweg gefahren bin, dann ist für mein Empfinden ein 67° Lenkwinkel für das geplante Konzept trotzdem der goldene Mittelweg und fühlt sich dann auch sicher nicht_ zu_ steil an.


----------



## foreigner (3. Juli 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass das Bike für längerhubige (150mm) Gabeln konzipiert wird?



Die allererste Diskussion was es für ein Bike werden soll, bevor das mit dem max. 130mm Trailbike fest stand. Die meisten (verwunderlich einheitliche) Forderungen waren ein spaßiges, verspieltes, (abfahrts-)potentes und sprunglastiges Allroundbike mit 120-130mm hinten aber mehr Federweg vorne. Die Wünsche schwankten zwischen 140 und 160mm. Auf jeden Fall eine Auslegung auf potente Gabeln ala Pike oder Mattoc.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juli 2014)

[QUOTE="Plumpssack, post: 12113243, member: 117] Wer sagt, dass das Bike für längerhubige (150mm) Gabeln konzipiert wird?[/QUOTE]
Guck ins ICB-Nebenzimmer, da wurde das gestern diskutiert. Angedacht ist das Bike für 140 oder 150 an der Front auszulegen.


----------



## foreigner (3. Juli 2014)

Gabeln wie Pike oder Mattoc kann man auch straff auslegen, so dass der mehr Federweg überhaupt nicht stört, man aber einfach mehr Reserven hat und dennoch den Hub nutzen kann.


----------



## fullspeedahead (3. Juli 2014)

eh, es kommt voll drauf an, auf von welcher Einbaulänge wir derzeit sprechen. Und klar, soo groß ist der Effekt nicht. Aber auch nicht soo klein. Im Kopf wäre ja 66,5° herumgegeistert bevor ich die Abstimmung gesehen habe. Würde 68° rauskommen, wär das schon ziemlich bitter, 67° wär aber sicher voll ok, gerade wenn das zB mit einer 140er Gabel bemessen ist und bei einer 150er eh nochmal ein halbes Grad abzuziehen wäre.  Beim Gewicht der neuen 160er Gabeln kann man zB eine Mattoc auch ernsthaft überlegen, auch wg. Einbaulänge und effektivem Federweg.


----------



## vscope (4. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Es sieht folgendermaßen aus: Unter den Daten, die Du zur Umfrage freigibst, befindet sich weder Dein Username, noch deine User-ID, noch deine E-Mailadresse oder dergleichen. Es wird in der Umfrage temporär Deine IP-Adresse gespeichert, die dann temporär in Zusammenhang mit Deiner Körpergröße vorliegt. Da wir jedoch nicht zu Nutzern die IP-Adressen speichern oder abfragen (es sei denn, wir werden dazu verpflichtet, weil gegen einen User ermittelt wird oder ähnliches), kann auch dort kein Zusammenhang hergestellt werden. Nach Aussortieren der mehrfachen Stimmen löschen wir die IP-Adressen wieder.
> 
> ...



speichert die ip als hash. kann man dann auch vergleichen aber die echte ip wird gar nicht gespeichert....


----------



## Rick7 (4. Juli 2014)

Mit 150/160 mm Gabel vorne ist es finde ich das Konzept wieder nicht reinrassig genug und unterscheidet sich für mich einfach zu wenig von nem klassischen enduro. Einfach mal auf weniger Federweg einlassen  Ich fände es top wenn das bike auf 120/130 mm vorne optimiert wird. Ist ja nix dagegen zu sagen, dass sich das ICB 2.0 einfach mal anders fährt als das Enduro, dass noch im Keller steht. 
Bei nem hardtail ist das ja auch so und das macht den Reiz aus. Bitte nicht schon wieder nen mini DH mit weniger Federweg am Heck...


----------



## foreigner (4. Juli 2014)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Mit 150/160 mm Gabel vorne ist es finde ich das Konzept wieder nicht reinrassig genug und unterscheidet sich für mich einfach zu wenig von nem klassischen enduro. Einfach mal auf weniger Federweg einlassen  Ich fände es top wenn das bike auf 120/130 mm vorne optimiert wird. Ist ja nix dagegen zu sagen, dass sich das ICB 2.0 einfach mal anders fährt als das Enduro, dass noch im Keller steht.
> Bei nem hardtail ist das ja auch so und das macht den Reiz aus. Bitte nicht schon wieder nen mini DH mit weniger Federweg am Heck...


Das Bike unterscheidet sich mehr als genug von einem Enduro Bike. Die Geo wird agiler und wendiger, richtig leicht soll´s werden, es hat weniger negativfederweg, was viel in Sachen Verspieltheit und Pop bringt und natürlich hat es weniger Federweg hinten (vorne übrigens auch, das klassische Enduro hat immer noch 160-170mm). Das wird grundsätzlich anders und auch keine Mini DH, auch wenn wir eine 150er Gabel einbauen.
Wen wir eine 120er/130er Gabel einbauen, wo ist der Unterschied zu bestehenden Konzepten? Da gibt´s schlichtweg keinen. Es wir so ein durchschnittliches AllMountain mit knappem Federweg. Da kann ich mir genauso gut Durchschnittsbikes wie Trek Fuel EX 27.5 kaufen. Die gibt es massenhaft, mit ganz ähnlichen Geometrien.
Das Bike sollte sich aber genau von solchen Bikes unterscheiden, dadurch dass es eben Sprunglastiger, und stabiler ist, mehr wegstecken kann und besser bergab geht. Und da kommt der echte Allmountain-Federwegsbereich und echte All Mountaingabeln (nix Enduro) mit 140-150mm gerade richtig. Das hat doch auch keine Nachteile. Die kann man so abstimmen, dass sie ähnlich straff sind wie 120-130mm Gabeln, aber einfach mehr Reserven haben. Genau das was wir brauchen. Dazu kommt noch, dass es in der 150er klasse Gabeln gibt die den 120er Gabeln um längen voraus sind, was die Performance angeht. Also, für mich ist die Sache so klar und eindeutig, mich wundert es echt, dass wir hier noch diskutieren.
Gerne 150mm, als Kompromiss auch noch 140mm (da bekommen wir noch gute, steife Gabeln). Aber nicht 120-130mm. Nicht reinrassig genung (Fun-bike Charakter) finde ich das bike mit schlabbrigen 120mm Gabeln, mit Technik und Performance von gestern, die man nur sehr begrenzt abstimmen kann und keine Reserven bei spaßigen Sprungeinlagen oder Abfahrten haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (4. Juli 2014)

Es schreit quasi nach einer Abstimmung, bevor hier noch Köpfe rollen. Jeder hat hier seine Meinung die er wohl kaum ändern wird


----------



## bsg (4. Juli 2014)

@foreigner: Laut ursprünglicher Definition sollte das Ding stabiler & spaßiger als ein Marathonbike sein - damit war vermutlich kein Fuel gemeint . Zudem war die Rede von "kleinen Sprungeinlagen". Wie Speziazlizt sagt: Das sollten wir abstimmen, bevor wir die 150mm als gesetzt ansehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2014)

Also eine 150mm Gabel so abzustimmen das sie strafer wird, und wie eine 120mm Gabel funktionieren soll, ergibt immer nur eine schlechte Front. Andersrum, ein 150mm Heck auf eine 120mm Gabel abzustimmen, ist im Gegensatz möglich um ein gutes Gesamtfahrverhalten zu erlangen.
Aber nieeeemals eine Gabel schlechter machen wenn man Trails fahren will

Und wenn ihr alle schon so viel Wert auf 10mm höher oder tiefer vorne legt, dann fragt ihn gleich mal wo die Einbaulänge zur Gabel anfängt...wir haben ja ein 1.5 Steuerohr 

G.


----------



## foreigner (4. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also eine 150mm Gabel so abzustimmen das sie strafer wird, und wie eine 120mm Gabel funktionieren soll, ergibt immer nur eine schlechte Front.
> G.


Das stimmt nicht. Das geht nicht mir jeder Gabel, aber es kann sehr gut gehen. Die Gabel darf nur nicht zu progressiv sein. Also mit einer Mattoc würd´s demnach was man so von ihr hört deutlich besser gehen, als mit einer Pike.
Und warum sollte man nur 120mm nehmen, wenn sogar hinten mehr Hub ist.
140mm ist eigentlich die goldene Mitte für die Gabel. Da gibt es vernünftige Gabeln, und zu viel ist das sicher auch noch nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Das geht nicht mir jeder Gabel, aber es kann sehr gut gehen. Die Gabel darf nur nicht zu progressiv sein. Also mit einer Mattoc würd´s demnach was man so von ihr hört deutlich besser gehen, als mit einer Pike.



Die Gabel ist doch immer der limitiernde Faktor, was die Einstellung angeht und das Heck wird auf die Gabel abgestimmt, im Gesamtsystem gesehen.
Selbst eine Boxxer WC, und die hat schon das Maximum an Einstellmöglichkeiten, wird übel für den Normalfahrer, wenn man ihr ihren Federweg nicht so gewährt wie es vorgesehen ist.
Mattoc hat ich noch net, hab eh wieder alles außer der WC mit Feder 

G.


----------



## Rick7 (4. Juli 2014)

@foreigner: ok auf 130/40 mm können wir uns einigen  Außerdem wirds ja kein klassisches allmountain, sondern ein trailbike 
Ne im Ernst, 120 mm reichen m.M.n. voll für ein Radl,dass auf gemässigten trails bewegt wird. Mann soll ruhig spüren, dass es weniger Federweg hat und muss nicht alles glattbügeln.


 Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (4. Juli 2014)

bsg schrieb:


> @foreigner: Laut ursprünglicher Definition sollte das Ding stabiler & spaßiger als ein Marathonbike sein - damit war vermutlich kein Fuel gemeint . Zudem war die Rede von "kleinen Sprungeinlagen". Wie Speziazlizt sagt: Das sollten wir abstimmen, bevor wir die 150mm als gesetzt ansehen.


???
CC Fully: 80-110mm
Maraton/ Touren-Fully: 110-130mm  (Trek Fuel, Yeti SB 95, Specialized Stumpi29 /Camber, ...)
Allmountain: 130-150mm
Enduro: 160-170mm
Freeride: ~180mm

So ungefähr jedenfalls würde ich das sehen.
Ich wüsste nicht, weshalb man mit eine leichten 120mm Trek Fuel keinen Marathon fahren können sollte. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist man nach ein paar Stunden sehr froh, nicht auf einem 90mm CC-Racebike unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2014)

> @@foreigner: ok auf 130/40 mm können wir uns einigen  Außerdem wirds ja kein klassisches allmountain, sondern ein trailbike
> Ne im Ernst, 120 mm reichen m.M.n. voll für ein Radl,dass auf gemässigten trails bewegt wird. Mann soll ruhig spüren, dass es weniger Federweg hat und muss nicht alles glattbügel



Eben, müssen sich dann halt eine Sonderversion mit 35 Rohren und 130mm Federweg von RS oder Manitou holen...fertig.

G.


----------



## Rick7 (4. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Eben, müssen sich dann halt eine Sonderversion mit 35 Rohren und 130mm Federweg von RS oder Manitou holen...fertig.
> 
> G.



genau an sowas hätte ich gedacht


----------



## Kharne (4. Juli 2014)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Ne im Ernst, 120 mm reichen m.M.n. voll für ein Radl,dass auf gemässigten trails bewegt wird. Mann soll ruhig spüren, dass es weniger Federweg hat und muss nicht alles glattbügeln.



Welche gut funktionierenden, steifen, 120mm Gabeln gibt´s denn? Ich kenne da keine einzige (Lefty mal ausgenommen)


----------



## Jierdan (4. Juli 2014)

Ich kenne sie zwar nur gerüchteweise, aber an sich müsste die Fox 831 dieses Segment bedienen.


----------



## nuts (4. Juli 2014)

Wir haben bereits die Gabeln zusammen gestellt, die in 130/140/150 mm verfügbar sind. (Selbst in 130 mm sind das recht viele). Da nehmen wir jetzt die Einbaulängen zu und dann dürft's ihr entscheiden, auf welche Einbaulänge die Geometrie eingestellt wird - was dann hinterher jeder mit macht, ist ja nochmal ne zweite Geschichte


----------



## foreigner (4. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist doch immer der limitiernde Faktor, was die Einstellung angeht und das Heck wird auf die Gabel abgestimmt, im Gesamtsystem gesehen.
> Selbst eine Boxxer WC, und die hat schon das Maximum an Einstellmöglichkeiten, wird übel für den Normalfahrer, wenn man ihr ihren Federweg nicht so gewährt wie es vorgesehen ist.
> Mattoc hat ich noch net, hab eh wieder alles außer der WC mit Feder
> 
> G.


Ich sehe das anders. Downhill ist nochmal eine ganz andere Geschichte. Da stimmt so manch einer die Gabel auch völlig anders ab (mit voller Absicht und richtiger Weise) als den Hinterbau. Da ist sehr viel abhängig von pers. Vorlieben und dem Fahrstil des Fahrers.
Die Luftgabeln arbeiten im erssten Hubbereich alles recht weich, selbst mit bischen mehr Lufdruck. Wenn man jetzt eine hat, die insgesamt dann aber recht linear arbeitet (Mattoc soll das wohl tun) oder eine Pike ohne Tokens, dann kann man die auch straffer abstimmen und erreicht bei härteren Schlägen doch den Gesamtfederweg. Die Pike dürfte dann auch so noch progressiv genug sein um nicht hart Durchzuschlage, wenn mal alles schief geht und bei der Mattoc kann man die letzen 3-4cm sogar von außen sauber einstellen.
Ich finde 140mm ein guten Kompromiss, da bekommt man wenigstens gute Gabeln (auch Leute, die den Rahmen selbst aufbauen und nicht so leicht an "Sonderfederwege" kommen). Da haben wir eine sehr ordentliche Auswahl: Pike, Mattoc, Deville AM, Fox 34 (aktuelle ist ja ganz i. O.). Von den 120er Gabeln würde mir nicht eine einfallen, die ich mir gerne ins Bike stecken würde.


----------



## Rick7 (4. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Welche gut funktionierenden, steifen, 120mm Gabeln gibt´s denn? Ich kenne da keine einzige (Lefty mal ausgenommen)



Die 120 mm sind ja eh vom Tisch, wenn das Heck 130 hat  da war ich zu schnell. 
ne Sektor oder ne Revelation reichen doch völlig aus. Die sollten auch in 130 mm erhältlich sein


----------



## foreigner (4. Juli 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ich kenne sie zwar nur gerüchteweise, aber an sich müsste die Fox 831 dieses Segment bedienen.


Wenn du sowas willst, dann würde ich eine Pike DJ vorschlagen. Vielleicht gar nicht so dumm. Da der Einstellbereich was Progression angeht noch erweitert ist und die Dämpfung von Grund auf straffer als bei der normalen Pike.


----------



## nuts (4. Juli 2014)

vscope schrieb:


> speichert die ip als hash. kann man dann auch vergleichen aber die echte ip wird gar nicht gespeichert....



Guter Ansatz - wir schauen, dass wir das für kommende Umfragen umbauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (4. Juli 2014)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Die 120 mm sind ja eh vom Tisch, wenn das Heck 130 hat  da war ich zu schnell.
> ne Sektor oder ne Revelation reichen doch völlig aus. Die sollten auch in 130 mm erhältlich sein



Nene, die haben ja leider beide nicht die Charger-Dämpfung - und auf die möchte ich eigentlich nicht mehr verzichten, auch nicht oder gerade nicht bei weniger Federweg. Gibt aber wohl OEM ne 130 mm Pike, also alles kein Problem. Wie gesagt, wir stimmen das bald ab.

Formula Thirtyfive kann sich auch jeder selbst auf min. 130 mm einstellen.

(Konkret soll diese Umfrage So. - Mo. kommen)


----------



## foreigner (4. Juli 2014)

Rick7 schrieb:


> ... reichen doch völlig aus.


Dir vielleicht. 
Über diese Worte könnte ich mich immer und in allen Lebensbereichen aufgeben. Meistens bedeutet das nämlich einfach nur, dass man sich mit weniger zu frieden gibt als man bekommen kann.
Was mir keiner beantwortet hat:
Wir bekommen, wenn wir wollen Pike und Revelation mit dem gleichen Federweg. Warum sollten wir eine Revelation nehmen? Wegen 74g ? Die Pike hat eine deutlich bessere Dämpfung, eine bessere Federung, besser Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten und ist steifer. (Das gleiche gilt für die Manitou Mattoc.)
Warum um sollten wir uns dann mit der klar schlechteren (eigentlich bereits veralteten) Gabel zu Frieden geben müssen?

Es gibt auch Leute, die wollen das Bike auch richtig nutzen. Hast du mal die Videos angesehen, ganz am Anfang, was das Bike können soll und wie sich die Macher den Einsatzbereich auch vorstellen? Und dann sag mir: Welche Gabel hättest du dabei lieber im Rad.
Wir bauen eben genau kein Standard All-Mountain oder Tourer.


----------



## bsg (4. Juli 2014)

Jetzt verstehe ich den gedanklichen Unterschied . Ich glaube Dein CC-Fully entspricht meinem Begriff Marathon-Fully (z.B. Specialized Epic Marathon). Dass die Dinger nicht unbedingt komfortabel sind, trifft sicherlich zu (stört aber den Marathonisti im Regelfall nicht).

Das Fuel und Stumpi 29 sind laut Hersteller schon "Trail" und damit schon relativ nahe an der ICB 2.0-Definition (wenn auch nach dem Geschmack vieler hier eher am unteren Ende von "spaßig"). Das SB95 und das Camber könnte man soll als richtig spaßige Trailbikes ansehen, oder?



foreigner schrieb:


> ???
> CC Fully: 80-110mm
> Maraton/ Touren-Fully: 110-130mm  (Trek Fuel, Yeti SB 95, Specialized Stumpi29 /Camber, ...)
> Allmountain: 130-150mm
> ...


----------



## H.B.O (4. Juli 2014)

bei der pike kann man den federweg über verschiedene luftschäfte einstellen, da sollte oem alles möglich sein -siehe specialized camber 29- da hat die pike 120


----------



## foreigner (4. Juli 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## bsg (4. Juli 2014)

Pike mit 120mm habe ich auch gerade am Camber Evo gesehen.


----------



## foreigner (4. Juli 2014)

bsg schrieb:


> Das Fuel und Stumpi 29 sind laut Hersteller schon "Trail" und damit schon relativ nahe an der ICB 2.0-Definition (wenn auch nach dem Geschmack vieler hier eher am unteren Ende von "spaßig"). Das SB95 und das Camber könnte man soll als richtig spaßige Trailbikes ansehen, oder?


Ein SB 75 mit 140er Gabel, ja.
Also mit einem Epic möchte ich keine 6 Stunden herumfahren. Zumindest nicht in echtem Gelände. Da geht unsere Definition doch etwas auseinander.


----------



## bsg (4. Juli 2014)

bsg schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich den gedanklichen Unterschied . Ich glaube Dein CC-Fully entspricht meinem Begriff Marathon-Fully (z.B. Specialized Epic Marathon). Dass die Dinger nicht unbedingt komfortabel sind, trifft sicherlich zu (stört aber den Marathonisti im Regelfall nicht).
> 
> Das Fuel und Stumpi 29 sind laut Hersteller schon "Trail" und damit schon relativ nahe an der ICB 2.0-Definition (wenn auch nach dem Geschmack vieler hier eher am unteren Ende von "spaßig"). Das SB95 und das Camber könnte man schon als richtig spaßige Trailbikes ansehen, oder?


----------



## bsg (4. Juli 2014)

Ok, beim SB75 liegen wir damit ja nicht weit auseinander ;-). Und auf dem Epic halte ich mit meinem Rücken keine 2 Stunden mehr aus. Gibt aber ne Menge Leute, die das (noch) können.



foreigner schrieb:


> Ein SB 75 mit 140er Gabel, ja.
> Also mit einem Epic möchte ich keine 6 Stunden herumfahren. Da geht unsere Definition doch etwas auseinander.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (4. Juli 2014)

Wir werden es sehen was heraus kommt bei der Abstimmung. So lange es eine Pike oder Mattoc oder etwas aus der Klasse hinterher ins Rad kommt, bin ich ja zu Frieden. Das wird mal eine interessante Abstimmung.
130mm Gabel in dem Rad wäre für mich schon sehr arg Schmerzgrenze, dass ich es überhaupt nehmen würde. Mehr wäre mir deutlich lieber und trifft auch meine Vorstellung von dem spaßigen Trailbike mehr.


----------



## Jierdan (4. Juli 2014)

bsg schrieb:


> Ok, beim SB75 liegen wir damit ja nicht weit auseinander ;-). Und auf dem Epic halte ich mit meinem Rücken keine 2 Stunden mehr aus. Gibt aber ne Menge Leute, die das (noch) können.



Das Epic mit Brain ist ja nur Überlastschutz. Wobei das Bergab sogar ziemlich gut geht wenn man das Brain aufmacht. Kein Vergleich mit z.B. einem Maestro-System in meinen Augen, aber so schlimm wie hier manche tun ists dann doch net.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2014)

Pike oder Matoc Klasse sollte schon rein ins Rad. So eine wuchtige Gabel fährt sich einfach anders als Revelation und Co.
Für die, die sich für einen 26+ Zoll Aufbau entscheiden, ist es rel. leicht, einfach zur 130 oder 140mm Lyrik greifen.

G.


----------



## H.B.O (4. Juli 2014)

spricht doch nix gegen pike 130 wems nicht passt 140er luftschaft rein und gut, winkel ändern sich bei 1cm unterschied jetzt auch nicht sodramatisch


----------



## Rick7 (4. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Dir vielleicht.
> Über diese Worte könnte ich mich immer und in allen Lebensbereichen aufgeben. Meistens bedeutet das nämlich einfach nur, dass man sich mit weniger zu frieden gibt als man bekommen kann.
> Was mir keiner beantwortet hat:
> Wir bekommen, wenn wir wollen Pike und Revelation mit dem gleichen Federweg. Warum sollten wir eine Revelation nehmen? Wegen 74g ? Die Pike hat eine deutlich bessere Dämpfung, eine bessere Federung, besser Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten und ist steifer. (Das gleiche gilt für die Manitou Mattoc.)
> ...



ja is ja gut... die pike mit 130 mm nehm ich selbstverständlich auch, dann kann ich vielleicht das bike auch mal richtig nutzen^^


----------



## scylla (4. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Dir vielleicht.
> Über diese Worte könnte ich mich immer und in allen Lebensbereichen aufgeben. Meistens bedeutet das nämlich einfach nur, dass man sich mit weniger zu frieden gibt als man bekommen kann.
> Was mir keiner beantwortet hat:
> Wir bekommen, wenn wir wollen Pike und Revelation mit dem gleichen Federweg. Warum sollten wir eine Revelation nehmen? Wegen 74g ? Die Pike hat eine deutlich bessere Dämpfung, eine bessere Federung, besser Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten und ist steifer. (Das gleiche gilt für die Manitou Mattoc.)
> ...



Sehr gut!
Auf Federweg kann man gut verzichten, auf eine gescheite Dämpfung und Steifigkeit hingegen nicht! Lieber eine "bockschwere" Lyrik/Pike die gescheit funktioniert (getravelt) als ein windiger Zahnstocher mit rudimentärer Dämpfung und 32mm Standrohren.
Ein Bike mit wenig Federweg aber dafür einer gescheiten/potenten Gabel ist schon lange meine Vorstellung von einem idealen Spaßgerät. Dazu gehört dann aber auch eine abfahrtsorientierte Geometrie mit moderat flachem Lenkwinkel und co. Nein, ich will jetzt kein Enduro herbeireden 
Leider gibt es im aktuellen Markt viel zu oft die Auswahl zwischen wenig Federweg + windigen Federelementen oder gescheiten Federelementen + viel Federweg. Eine potente Dämpfung in Zusammenhang mit wenig Federweg findet man viel zu selten an einem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerosin0815 (4. Juli 2014)

Denke mal das eine Abfahrtsorientierte Geometrie bei *meiner *Vorstellung von einem agilen und quirligen Trailbike das falsche wäre/ist.
Hoffentlich geht das ganze auf eine Auslegung vorne _max_ 140 mm bei nicht weniger als 67,5° aus.....


----------



## nuts (4. Juli 2014)

Sodele - das Ergebnis ist fertig und für unser Empfinden (und das der Mehrheit) ganz gelungen: 67° Lenkwinkel und 425+ mm Kettenstreben für alle. Innenlagerhöhe: 331 mm für die kleinsten, 335 mm für alle anderen. Im Detail sieht das so aus (übersichtlicher ist es auf der Startseite: LINK, aber auch im Fotoalbum (Klick aufs Bild) könnt ihr durch die Pfeiltasten durchnavigieren)



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



_Und jetzt noch viel Spaß beim Fußball... _


----------



## Kerosin0815 (4. Juli 2014)

Passt !


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Juli 2014)

Was meinst du mit 425+


----------



## duc-mo (4. Juli 2014)

So richtig übersichtlich sind die vielen Tortendiagrammen ja nicht... Könnt Ihr das Ganze vielleicht noch in zwei Liniendiagrammen darstellen? 
Horizontal die fünf Größen und senkrecht die prozentuelle Verteilung der Varianten...


----------



## Kerosin0815 (4. Juli 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> So richtig übersichtlich sind die vielen Tortendiagrammen ja nicht... Könnt Ihr das Ganze vielleicht noch in zwei Liniendiagrammen darstellen?
> Horizontal die fünf Größen und senkrecht die prozentuelle Verteilung der Varianten...



Wozu ?
Das Ergebniss steht fest und ist auch lesbar.


----------



## ONE78 (4. Juli 2014)

Sehr schön kurze streben!
i like it.

LW passt auch.


----------



## duc-mo (4. Juli 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Wozu ?
> Das Ergebniss steht fest und ist auch lesbar.



Ich bin ein "visueller Mensch". Und die Schlussfolgerungen von Nuts sind für mich bisher nicht so "eindeutig" wie für ihn...


----------



## Chainzuck (4. Juli 2014)

130mm höchstens 140mm!!!! Auf keinen Fall 150....Dann wäre das ganze wunderbare Konzept im Arsch. Ein abgespecktes Enduro brauch doch niemand und war auch nicht der Plan. Dieses Rad soll doch gar nicht viel Komfort in ruppigem Gelände bieten, dafür könnt ihr eure Enduros nehmen. Ne Mattoc/Pike mit 150 is völlig überdimensioniert. Ich dachte wir bauen ein hardcore Tourenbike, sprich ein Touren Bike mit AGGRESSIVER Geo. Für Sprünge find ich eher die Geo limitierend als den Federweg...


----------



## Speziazlizt (4. Juli 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich bin ein "visueller Mensch". Und die Schlussfolgerungen von Nuts sind für mich bisher nicht so "eindeutig" wie für ihn...



Schau es dir mal auf der ersten Seite bzw im Album an. Dort wird alles nach Größe geordnet. Zugegeben - nuts hätte für 425er und 435er Streben verschiedene Töne nehmen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (4. Juli 2014)

Wobei man bei der ganzen Sache auch gut sieht das mit zunehmender Größe immer mehr auch die längeren Kettenstreben wollen.. also ich brauch das jetzt nicht. Fällt aber dennoch auf. Mehrheit ist ja tdm. immernoch für die kurzen Streben, auch wenn es am Ende schon knapp wird.


----------



## PamA2013 (4. Juli 2014)

Schade, ist mir nicht so symphatisch, ich fänds extrem geil wenn es unterschiedliche prototypen gäbe für messen etc dass man mal die konkreten unterschiede merkt, mit allen extremen. z.B. ein bike mit langer strebe tiefem lager und flachem winkel und ein bike mit kurzer strebe hohem lager und steilem winkel.
Sind nicht die sachen die ich mir vorgestellt habe bei rumgekommen, aber wir sind ja auch alle laien und ich denke die meisten stimmen nach gefühl ab.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Juli 2014)

Sicher, Protos von allen Extremen zu bauen und die Leute fahren zu lassen wäre das Optimum. Nur, wer soll die alle bauen und wer das bezahlen? Es soll schon zwei Varianten mit verschiedenen Lagerkonzepten geben.


----------



## PamA2013 (4. Juli 2014)

Also den langen tiefen flachen würde ich dann später nehmen 
Größe L dann bitte


----------



## Todesschnitzel (4. Juli 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Schade, ist mir nicht so symphatisch, ich fänds extrem geil wenn es unterschiedliche prototypen gäbe für messen etc dass man mal die konkreten unterschiede merkt, mit allen extremen. z.B. ein bike mit langer strebe tiefem lager und flachem winkel und ein bike mit kurzer strebe hohem lager und steilem winkel.
> Sind nicht die sachen die ich mir vorgestellt habe bei rumgekommen, aber wir sind ja auch alle laien und ich denke die meisten stimmen nach gefühl ab.



Naja, so ganz nach Gefühl muss nicht abgestimmt werden. Man bekommt ja immer kurze Hinweise von den Experten, welchen Einfluss die jeweilige Option auf das Endprodukt haben wird. Und wenn du nicht weißt, welche Fahreigenschaften dein Traumrad haben soll, dann solltest du auch nicht abstimmen, da du sonst ein höheres Grundrauschen in den Ergebnissen produzierst.


----------



## PamA2013 (4. Juli 2014)

Todesschnitzel schrieb:


> Naja, so ganz nach Gefühl muss nicht abgestimmt werden. Man bekommt ja immer kurze Hinweise von den Experten, welchen Einfluss die jeweilige Option auf das Endprodukt haben wird. Und wenn du nicht weißt, welche Fahreigenschaften dein Traumrad haben soll, dann solltest du auch nicht abstimmen, da du sonst ein höheres Grundrauschen in den Ergebnissen produzierst.



Ich weiß schon was ich will, der rest der teilnehmer scheint nicht zu wissen was ich will!

Um das nochmal zu spezifizieren, für mich gilt, ein flacher lenkwinkel verzeiht mehr beim landen von sprüngen, wofür das bike ja ausdrücklich ist, tiefes tretlager sorgt für mehr kontrolle, ich weiß nicht so recht was ein hohes tretlager bringt, und eine kurze kettenstrebe macht das bike nervös wenn das tempo steigt und bergauf auch nicht grad besser. Und wenn man die Längere kettenstrebe nimmt muss man etwas aktiver durch die kurven. Ich finde aber beide varianten recht kurz daher wüsste ich nicht warum man die kurze wählen sollte.
Außerdem muss man da auch die Raderhebungskurve noch im blick behalten in wieweit sich die kettenstrebe im SAG verändert wenn man hier schon über 5mm +/- streben spricht.
Aber ich bin ja wie gesagt recht alleine mit meiner Vorstellung hier, ich habe nur noch nicht verstanden warum.


----------



## nuts (4. Juli 2014)

Das Rad soll springen, aber ichg laube das darf nicht missverstanden werden, wir planen weder ein Slopestyle noch ein BigAir-Bike.

Der Radstand wird vermutlich durch den (verglichen mit anderen 130er Bikes) kürzeren Vorbau eh noch wachsen, weshalb ich mir um die Nervosität eigentlich keine Sorgen mache.

Verschiedene Prototypen bauen und testen - an sich natürlich super. Nur lässt sich das (andere Ideen sind gern gesehen) kaum sinnvoll machen. Selbst wenn wir 3 X 3 verschiedene Bikes hätten, könnten wir vielleicht in einer Woche (was schon richtig teuer wäre) 50 Leute vernünftig Probe fahren lassen. Dann hätten wir leider immer noch unterschiedliche Meinungen, was jetzt das beste ist, und müssten einen Kompromiss bauen, oder?

Kümmere mich gern noch um eine bessere Formulierung, aber glaube ich nicht morgen. Bin den ganzen Tag auf Auswahltag für ein Stipendium und am Abend auf einer Fete. Morgen also bitte nichts von mir erwarten 

Aber Sonntag ist ja auch noch ein Tag.


----------



## foreigner (5. Juli 2014)

Mir passt das Ergebnis bis auf die Tretlagerhöhe gut. Weiß nicht, warum die nicht tiefer sein kann. Da macht man halt beim bergauf radeln im Trail mal die Augen auf wo man hintritt, muss man beim laufen ja auch. Dafür hätte sich das Rad nochmal ne ganze Ecke schöner gefahren.


----------



## Plumpssack (5. Juli 2014)

Hätte das tiefe Tretlager auch nicht als extrem empfunden. Sehe bei einem Bike dieser Kategorie keinen Vorteil in einem höheren.
Gerade bei den kurzen Kettenstreben ist ein tieferes Tretlage auch beim Anstieg von Vorteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (6. Juli 2014)

Mal so eine Frage ... welche Gabel soll da eigentlich mal reinkommen? Kenne mich im Bereich 120-130mm nicht aus. Klar wird das erst später entschieden.. aber mögliche Kandidaten wären dennoch interessant.


----------



## Rick7 (6. Juli 2014)

Darum ging es gerade die letzten 2 Seiten in der Diskussion. Die einen wünschen sich 150mm enduro forken, die andern fänden 120/130mm ausreichend. Worüber aber Einigkeit herrscht, ist dass zb. ne dickere Gabel ala pike mit anständiger dämpfung und genügend steifigkeit auf 130 getravel gut passen würde.


----------



## Speziazlizt (6. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Mal so eine Frage ... welche Gabel soll da eigentlich mal reinkommen? Kenne mich im Bereich 120-130mm nicht aus. Klar wird das erst später entschieden.. aber mögliche Kandidaten wären dennoch interessant.



Ein Grund weshalb eben 140mm auch im Gespräch waren. Hier gäbe es dann die Pike, Deville AM, die neue MZ, evtl die Mattoc, die thirtyfive von Formula. Irgendeine Fox sicherlich auch, wobei die weniger hoch im Kurs steht 

Schau auch mal im Nebenzimmer - dort wurde schon ausführlich und lang früber diskutiert.


----------



## H.B.O (6. Juli 2014)

nicht so der bringer. superkurze streben, wozu ? tretlagerhöhe ist auch nicht tief genug, nur der lw passt

btw. ich hab ne pike auf 130 getravelled----rocks


----------



## nuts (7. Juli 2014)

Die Gabelentscheidung ist online - ich mache deshalb hier zu.


----------

